# Watched Cinderfella last night with Jerry Lewis



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

and I laughed out loud.  It had been years since I saw it, but he was so silly, and I love that sort of humor  There was one part where he opens these "french doors" I guess they're called.  Then when he tries to close them behind him, he is holding a tray so only has one hand free.  So he closes one side and then goes for the other, but as he close it the other opens. This goes on for like 30 seconds or something but it's just so stupid it's funny.

Couldn't find that scene but this one was good too  maybe someone can find better or funnier clips to share Denise


----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2014)

Remember when Jerry and Dean were together? Their show was a riot.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes Pappy, they were wonderful together.  I haven't seen one of them in it together for awhile, I'll have to search one out


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

I did love Lewis when I was younger.  Now, it seems kinda stupid.  But he was a comic genius for the times.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

I did enjoy it lastnight but again, I know I have to be in a certain mood to enjoy him.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I did enjoy it lastnight but again, I know I have to be in a certain mood to enjoy him.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Him and Rourke came through a tavern I was playin pool in up in Wyoming.  I can still cry over Easy Rider, dang red-necks


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

I loved that movie, at the time I was a young hippie.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, you saw it too.  You were a hippie Ina?? Cool!  I had one girlfriend that was a hippie, we are still friends today  She became a good wife and mother as well


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Peace!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> Peace!!



LOL girlfriend  I'll tell you, if I'd had about one, more ounce of courage, I coulda been a hippie dang it And, if I could keep from being paranoid whenever I even "smelled" pot, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

and here's a weird one, I smoked hash with some people I worked with up in Milton-Freewater Oregon, ahhh, I remember it well  Hash had a totally different buzz, and it's a good thing I didn't really have an "addictive" personality because I had money, and I liked the hash, LOL!


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

We all did, back when it could be found. Oh the good old days.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_I love Jerry Lewis he has given me so much enjoyment over the years, Sad Sack was one i remember. He looks so much like my 2nd eldest brother they could almost be related, he was on our local morning show a few months back, he still has it i was laughing so much well you know the rest._:lol1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

Jerry Lewis never really "did" it for me. Oh, sure, I got the occasional chuckle and even a laugh or two at his antics, but most of the time it just looked like he was trying too hard, and the idiot/clown schtick wore thin for me after a while.

His personal life was a bit of a mess as well.

Most of all, the thing that gives me pause is that the French _love_ him.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> and here's a weird one, I smoked hash with some people I worked with up in Milton-Freewater Oregon, ahhh, I remember it well  Hash had a totally different buzz, and it's a good thing I didn't really have an "addictive" personality because I had money, and I liked the hash, LOL!



That's when one can really get into the serious acting of Jerry Lewis...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> That's when one can really get into the serious acting of Jerry Lewis...



Well, yeah, with the right hash I used to think _Walter Cronkite_ was hilarious ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> That's when one can really get into the serious acting of Jerry Lewis...




LOL!! Probably, I don't remember for sure, but I would go with that  But to be honest, he and other comic genius are funnier now that I'm straight


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

I loved him as a kid and still have a special place in my heart for this great clown.
One of my favs:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

this looks like a good one Gael, thank you for posting it.  I'll see if I can find it in the "old movies" shop


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> this looks like a good one Gael, thank you for posting it.  I'll see if I can find it in the "old movies" shop



You'd like it and here is an interesting look at him and how he worked.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

Ol' Jerry knows all to well the curse of "Too Many Notes" . . .


----------

